# FC2009 Announcement time! Theme! Hotel Reservations! Dealer's Room!



## frysco (Mar 5, 2008)

I know that many of you have been anxiously waiting these, so here they are.

*Theme*
Our theme for 2009 will be _*Surf Safari*_*!* So, catch a wave and hang-ten off the shores of a Polynesian isle, or hit the beach and grab a mojito under the palm trees, listening to the call of tropical birds.

*Hotel*
The reservations system will open for our block on April 2nd. You can find the rates on our hotel page at http://www.furtherconfusion.org/fc2009/hotel, but we will not be putting up either the link to the online reservation system, or phone number and block code until we actually open.

*Dealer's Room*
Applications for the Dealer's Room will be accepted starting April 2nd. Please see the Dealer's Room page at http://www.furtherconfusion.org/fc2009/dealers for the form as well as important instructions.

We're still working on revising a number of items for the website, such as the FAQ for the Hotel, as well as some of our policies. Keep watching our Forums at http://www.furtherconfusion.org/forums/, LiveJournal, and of course, our website (http://www.furtherconfusion.org/) for further updates and information.


----------



## sage_mines (Mar 6, 2008)

Sounds fun. I'll have to make reservations in a month. *winks*
Thanks!


----------

